#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  April Member of the Month - Repent!

## Kris

This month's Member of the Month is just too awesome to be named. Therefore let's just skip this month and

NOT!

Okay, so, as you guys guessed, the Member of the Month for April 2011 is none other than one of our most awesome members ever:  Repent!

Joined in 2010, Repent has already made a name for himself by giving his all to the RPs he has taken part in and also being the man to stand behind amazing and successful RP projects such as "Blood Red Sunrise: The Path to Oblivion", "Summoner", "Untill Kingdom Comes", "Le Grand Jeu", "Genes & Machines" and "Rebellion" by playing great characters. He is also GM and CO-GM of many RPs and takes part in the clan of "Emerald Corp".

Repent is a reliable friend and a kind member that will always jump in to help with a smile and create awesomeness wherever he's at. Aside from that Repent is also running the "Character Shack"  in Creative Section in which he helps members to create the bio needed for their RP profile.  

And c'mon, who wouldn't like a member with a name that brings to mind Sophitia Alexandra (Soul Calibur).

So, let's cheer him up by saying how awesome he is  ::):

----------


## Princess C

Congrats Repent!  ::):

----------


## Mysteria

Way to go repent!!  You so deserve this dude!!

----------


## CALYPSO

Congrats dude

----------


## Alice

Congrats, Repent! Well deserved!  ::D:

----------


## lain

Congratulations!

----------


## ILYTH

Congrats mon brav  :XD:

----------


## Nazgul

Awesome and well deserved.  Congratulations.

----------


## Anne Bonny

Hurray for Repent!!!  You totally deserve this.  Congratulations!

----------


## L

Congrats Rep! Well deserved  ::D:

----------


## V

Congrats Repent!

----------


## Sy23

Nice going, Repent!!!

----------


## Marilith

Nice work Rep, well done!

----------


## Merry

Whooot!  Repent!  you rock!

----------


## Repent!

I love how Anne quadruple posted jus to show how awesome I am.

I have two things to say right now:

1)If this is an april fool's joke heads are going to roll.

2)If not, then there only one thing to do.(Max out your volume to get the ultimate effect of the clip.)

Seriously though, Thanks guys for everything.

 :-did-: Special mentions :-did-: 

1)Everyone at Until Kingdom Comes, the first RP I joined. You guys are full of awesome sauce. (Especially you Kris. You sexy lady you.)

2)Mosaic for letting me help GM Blood Red Sunrise. (It was a hot mess at first, lemme tell ya. Hoo boy.)

3)Merry for giving my shop it's starting business.(w00t!)

4)Everyone here at the site, including our obscenely awesome staff, for just being awesome.

Thanks guys and I'll see you on the forums!

Cause every day can't be the best day,
Repent!

----------


## Merry

:luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:  
 :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:  
 :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:  *REPENT!*  :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:  
 :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:  
 :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:

----------


## V

In the words of Kris

Repent! is awesome!

----------


## V

In the words of Kris

Repent! is awesome!

----------


## Kris

In the words of Kris

Repent! is awesome!

----------


## Merry

Wow.. how many posts am I gonna put in this thread?  I must REALLY Like you Repent!

----------


## Repent!

:lol: 

That's what it seems to be.

----------


## Merry

I think you should just go with it, and enjoy all the Anne Love!  ::D:

----------


## Repent!

I intend to.

----------


## Kris

:;):  coolness

----------


## Housemaster

OVERDOSE OF ANNE... WARBLBLRBLBRLRBLRBLRBLLARBLBLB

Congrats Mr. R!  :C::   :C::   :C::

----------


## Kris

> OVERDOSE OF ANNE...


That's like the best gift a guy can hope for  ::):

----------


## Merry

Truly! what else would be better than All this ANNE love? 
Specially here at 
RPA-nne Bonny

----------


## Marilith

The trolling is hard today xD

----------


## Tune

Congrats, Repent! @.@ I was kind of afraid to post in here with all the Anne-bots.

----------


## Merry

Anne Bots? Where?!  not here on RPA-nne?

----------


## Merry



----------


## Housemaster



----------


## Alice

*anne bonny overload* *brain fizzes*

This was genius, because I am so overwhelmed right now.  
So much Anne. It's awesome.  :XD:

----------


## Mysteria

In the words of Kris

Repent! is awesome!

----------


## Kris

you have to say: Repent! Is awesome! Three times a day!

----------


## StormWolf

grats Repent

----------


## Mary Sue

Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome!

I will say this again tomorrow.  :;):

----------


## Kris

You rock the house M!

And Repent! is awesome!  ::D:

----------


## Mary Sue

Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome!

April is far from over!  ::D:

----------


## Kris

*claps* Encore:

Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome!

----------


## roan

Congratz bro!

----------


## Mary Sue

Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome!

----------


## Kris

Way to go sis  ::D: 

Keep up the awesomeness  ::):

----------


## Ambassador Fish

Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome!

Yep. :L

----------


## Kris

way to go Ambassador! Spread the love  ::):

----------


## Mary Sue

All day everyday, girl.  ::D:

----------


## Ambassador Fish

Yeah!! I thought I would join in! Just because I'm new doesn't mean I can't spread love too!

----------


## Kris

Of course! that's the spirit!

Repent! you rock  ::D:

----------


## Mary Sue

Repent! You're amazing!

----------


## Kris

That... almost sounded good....  :XD:

----------


## Mary Sue

ROFL! KRIIIIS!  :XD:

----------


## Merry

Mr Incredible think's YOU'RE INCREDIBLE!

----------


## Ambassador Fish

Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome!

----------


## Mary Sue

Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome! 


Repent! The End is near! (Couldn't resist. lol)

----------


## Kris

MAHAHAHA good one M  :XD: 

Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Nazgul

Repent!  And ye shall be saved.   :XD:

----------


## Ace of Hearts

Repent! I want to bare your children.

----------


## Kris

Guys  ::D: 

Way to go ^____________________^

Keep up the love, people  ::D:

----------


## Mary Sue

For shame! I missed a day! I will now make up for it by posting SIX times!

Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome!

----------


## Kris

Tsk, Tsk... There's no choice but to... Repent!  :XD: 

Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Herr Gentleman

I dunno... Repent reminds me more of Taki... xP

But on an unrelated side note; congrats, my friend!

----------


## Kris

I love Cassandra the most (so out of topic  :XD: )

anyway, keep spreading the love  ::D:

----------


## Housemaster

THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST

----------


## Mary Sue

Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome!

----------


## Kris

House! you just rock it  :;): 

Keep spreading the love people  ::): 

Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome!

----------


## Ace of Hearts



----------


## Mary Sue

ROFL! Ace....  :XD:   :XD: 

Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome!

----------


## Ambassador Fish

Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome!

Oops I leave for a few days and lose my groove.

----------


## Mary Sue



----------


## Kris

way to go M  :XD:

----------


## Housemaster

Hello Repent

We at the Aperture Science Enrichment Centre send our congratulations. Our data shows you have been exemplary and a star candidate for _[insert website name here]_. We at the Enrichment Centre wish you luck in your future postings at _[insert website name here]_, perhaps _[insert website administrator here]_ will grant you extra privileges. If this were to occur, may I remind you the importance of scientific studies is at an all time high. We at Aperture Science would be honoured if you could abuse any powers you gain for the sake of scientific experiment.

Your compliance would be most appreciated, for compliance rhymes with science.

Do you know what doesn't rhyme with science?

*Murder.*

----------


## Kris

God house. I need to spread more points but this one is repped for sure  :XD: 

Repent, you are awesome  :;):

----------


## Mary Sue

Repent! You're....


Spoiler:

----------


## Kris

M! I love you!

----------


## Mary Sue

Photobucket is quite awesome.
But not as awesome as....

----------


## Kris

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!

Spread the love! Spread the love!

----------


## Mary Sue

REPENT!





IS




TOTALLY






AWESOME!

----------


## Housemaster

Housemaster: I spy with my little eye, someone that's extremely cool and awesome!

Children: REPENT!

----------


## Kris

damn I can't rep it yet  :XD: 

Repent is the awesome  :;):

----------


## Housemaster

> damn I can't rep it yet


any and all Rep should directed towards Repent

Rep Repent, alliteration coincidence?

*I THINK NOT!*

----------


## Mary Sue

R is for awesome
E is for awesome
p is for awesome
E is for awesome
N is for awesome
T is for awesome
! is for awesome

----------


## Evil Troy

Repent I congratulate you an your success! May you have many more in the future. 

Though I must admit I feel rather left out due to the fact that I really have not had the chance to get to know you.

----------


## Ambassador Fish

Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome!
Repent! is awesome!

Yep !!!

----------


## Kris

Shame indeed Troy. you really should  ::): 

M, brilliant! just! brilliant!!!

----------


## Mary Sue

But not as brilliant as Repent! right, Kris?

----------


## Kris

true true. I have sinned.

I need to ask forgivness from the lord of AwesoMeness

(But I still love you  :XD:  )

----------


## Mary Sue

Oh Lord of awesomeness please forgive us!

(But I still I love you too, Kris.  ::):  Don't tell anyone. >.>)

----------


## Repent!

You are forgiven child. Just know that the aura of awesome that I carry, while awe-inspiring in itself, is meant for all who will listen and should be distributed as such.

----------


## Kris

the awesome one has spoken!

*bow*

----------


## Evil Troy

> You are forgiven child. Just know that the aura of awesome that I carry, while awe-inspiring in itself, is meant for all who will listen and should be distributed as such.


-Holds out his hand for Repent to shake- Something tells me we are going to get along very well.

----------


## Merry



----------


## Repent!

> -Holds out his hand for Repent to shake- Something tells me we are going to get along very well.


*-shakes hand-* indeed.

----------


## Mary Sue

*Gathers RPA members together for a joyous round, of "Oh Repent! Thou art awesome!"*

----------


## Merry



----------


## Kris

> *Gathers RPA members together for a joyous round, of "Oh Repent! Thou art awesome!"*


and all that to the sound of "Kumbaya My Lord"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vo9AH4vG2wA

----------


## Mary Sue

I don't that would work... But Repent is awesome anyway!  ::D:

----------


## Evil Troy

We could sing Kumbaya Repent.

----------


## Kris

:XD:  oh god

that actually could work  :XD:

----------


## Repent!

>_>

<_<;

;;>_>

Yeah how bout no...>_<

----------


## Merry



----------


## Housemaster

We should instead celebrate by playing "Dart Tag" There's one person who's "it" and we have to hit them with darts.

ONE TWO THREE NOT IT!

----------


## Merry

not it!

----------


## Evil Troy

*NOT IT!!!*

----------


## Repent!

*NOT IT! : )*

----------


## Princess C

*NOT IT! <3*

----------


## Bia

NOT IT

----------


## Biophysicist

*IT*

----------


## Kris

damn ><"

....

anyway, Repent is awesome  ::):

----------


## Mary Sue

Repent should throw the first dart because.....he's awesome!

----------


## Repent!

*-throws 8 darts-*

----------


## Merry



----------


## Mary Sue

*Throws 6 darts*

Hold still Bio! Let Repent! hit you because he is awesome.  :XD:

----------


## Ambassador Fish

Repent is awesome
Repent is awesome
Repent is awesome
Repent is awesome
Repent is awesome
Repent is awesome
Repent is awesome
Repent is awesome
Repent is awesome
Repent is awesome
Repent is awesome
Repent is awesome
Repent is awesome
YESSS

----------


## Mary Sue

Repent is awesome
Repent is awesome
Repent is awesome
Repent is awesome

----------


## Ambassador Fish



----------


## Kris

gah  :XD: 

good one

----------


## Mary Sue

Awesome! Just like Repent!

----------


## Evil Troy

....Repent is tough on sins right?

----------


## Merry



----------


## Mary Sue



----------


## Housemaster

*pssssssssst*

Hey! You!

Wanna hear a secret?

Repent is awesome!

Children: "THAT'S NOT A SECRET! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL"

----------


## Kris

That's right kids  ::D:

----------


## Mary Sue

Repent! is the bestest!

....um....

wait....

That can't be. Because then the bestest would be Repent!  :XD: 

But Repent! is awesome anyway!!

----------


## Kris

:;):  keep it coming Sue girl  :;):

----------


## Mary Sue

My only regret...is that April is almost over!

----------


## Kris

yeah ..........

Well Repent will still be awesome, no matter which month  ::):

----------


## Mary Sue

Truer words have never been spoken! O.o

----------


## Repent!

::):

----------


## Merry



----------


## Mary Sue

Only a few days left to....REPENT!!!

----------


## Housemaster

DA MUNTH IS ALMOST OVAR!!!! WE MAST MAYK IT LAST LOANGER!


REEPANT IS AOUSEUM! REEPANT IS AOUSEUM! REEPANT IS AOUSEUM! REEPANT IS AOUSEUM! REEPANT IS AOUSEUM! REEPANT IS AOUSEUM! REEPANT IS AOUSEUM! REEPANT IS AOUSEUM! REEPANT IS AOUSEUM! REEPANT IS AOUSEUM! REEPANT IS AOUSEUM! REEPANT IS AOUSEUM! REEPANT IS AOUSEUM! REEPANT IS AOUSEUM! REEPANT IS AOUSEUM! REEPANT IS AOUSEUM! REEPANT IS AOUSEUM!

----------


## \/£in

WHOOO! Emerald Corp! ...oh and Repent! tooo....Jk, gratz on the motm.  You deserve it, that's for sure.

----------


## Mary Sue

You sure do! Congratulations, repent! You're awesome!!!

----------


## Kris

T__T

all good things come to an end :/

but Repent is still awesome  ::):

----------


## Mary Sue

Hope you had a fu month Repent! You deserved it!

----------


## Kris

Indeed  ::D:

----------


## Housemaster

*Does frantic cartwheels*

REPENT IS BEST! REPENT IS GREAT! REPENT IS BEST!

----------


## Kris

*claps*

So true so true!

----------


## Anne Bonny

Repent will continue to be awesome even after this month ends!

----------


## Kris

Indeed, but it was still awesome month  ::D:

----------


## Ace of Hearts

Repent!, I devote my entire life to your teachings. 'The Dao of Repent!' has changed my life. Repent!sm (see what I did thar?) is the greatest, most accepting religion on this earth that you created. Over 8 billion converts. 

_REPENT HAS SOME AWE!_

----------


## Kris

Kris is a devoted apprentice.

----------


## Ace of Hearts

And I am high priest! Repent!'s good word!

"Let there be cake!"

----------


## Kris

:XD: 

let there be awesomeness forever.

Amen.

----------


## Ace of Hearts

Repent! is cooler than Gambit!

No, wait, REPENT! _IS_ GAMBIT!

----------


## Kris

*gasp*

Gambit is my fav. Male from X-man, close in line with Mr. Sinister  ::):

----------


## Ace of Hearts

Then that combines everyones two favorite things! Gambit and Repent!

Gampent!

----------


## Kris

:XD: 

Guys, thank you so much for making this month so awesome  ::): 

Now it's time to go ahead and spread some love to the new month's member  ::):

----------

